# Coopers Long Necks



## mxd (13/5/10)

Hi Guys,

I think I should get same glass longnecks (I use Grolsh flip tops for my self) just in case I want to give a bottle away or heaven forbid enter a comp. So instead of chasing same freebies or buying same I thought a better option would be to buy them full and drink em.

So my question do the coopers long necks still came with crown seals, are they the best bottles to use for Home Brew ?

thanks
Matt


----------



## Hatchy (13/5/10)

Yep, crown seals. I've got about 25 dozen & don't know if they're the best but I've got no complaints. I have found that dropping them on concrete isn't the best idea which I'm sure isn't a surprise to you. Having some crown seal stubbies is good for giving beer away & for sampling when you know it needs more time in the bottle but can't stop yourself.


----------



## piraterum (13/5/10)

Hey Matt,

Yes Coopers longnecks still have a crown seal. The bottles are a taller and the glass is bit thicker than other longies. Perfect for homebrew. 
Check around your neighbourhood on bottle recycling night, a good source of bottles 

cheers,

piraterum


----------



## mxd (13/5/10)

thanks Guys.

I keg my beer, so I only wanted a few longnecks for comps or give away. If I am doing a "bottle" batch for self consumption I use my grolsh bottles. 

I figured I could "justify" the purchase of a box of full coopers pale ale longnecks for the bottle re-use  and maybe yeast collection.


----------



## RobboMC (13/5/10)

Compare the cost of a few cartons of Pale Ale against the cost of buying the bottles empty from your HBS and filling them yourself with a comparable (kit) brew. I'd be suprised if it wasn't heaps cheaper, even only filling the bottles once.


----------



## mxd (13/5/10)

RobboMC said:


> Compare the cost of a few cartons of Pale Ale against the cost of buying the bottles empty from your HBS and filling them yourself with a comparable (kit) brew. I'd be suprised if it wasn't heaps cheaper, even only filling the bottles once.



I wasn't looking to save money, I was looking for a reason to buy some packaged beer to expand my "flavour" data points


----------



## JestersDarts (13/5/10)

mxd said:


> I figured I could "justify" the purchase of a box of full coopers pale ale longnecks for the bottle re-use  and maybe yeast collection.



And the Beer !! :icon_cheers:


----------



## RobboMC (13/5/10)

mxd said:


> I wasn't looking to save money, I was looking for a reason to buy some packaged beer to expand my "flavour" data points




You could buy a few stubbies, I've done that in the past, a 6 pack of various high level commercial brews
is always nice to check your flavour reference points. I started my journey into dark lager
with a Grosser.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (13/5/10)

You could also get a Tirage Bell and Tirage Caps so you can buy the missus some champas whilst you drink ur homebrew, and she'll think your just being a top bloke, or buy La Chouffe, belgium beer that tasted heaps lyk duval.


----------



## enoch1973 (13/5/10)

I'm bottling a brew tonight using Coopers bottles... Looking forward to it.
I've done the last 2 in Melbourne Bitter/VB bottles which work great to with my capper.
Moving from plastic was the best thing I ever did. Something weird about it.


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/10)

I have friends and family trained to bring Coopers Sparkling Tallies around whenever a beer donation is required. I have quite a few dozen now.


----------



## redunderthebed (13/5/10)

Hatchy said:


> I have found that dropping them on concrete isn't the best idea which I'm sure isn't a surprise to you.



Done it before didn't smash the cap actually opened and the bottle was fine drank it that night twas all good.

Not something i would do again for obvious reasons. <_<


----------



## HoppingMad (13/5/10)

Drewcifer said:


> You could also get a Tirage Bell and Tirage Caps so you can buy the missus some champas whilst you drink ur homebrew, and she'll think your just being a top bloke, or buy La Chouffe, belgium beer that tasted heaps lyk duval.



Another option for Champagne Bottles is reception centres. Quite often they're happy to give a few boxes of empties away out of regular times when guests are attending a function.

Brewcraft have this special on brown 'grolsh' style bottles too, in case you want a few more: Liquorcraft/Brewcraft Specials (12 x 500ml bottles $23.95), $10.95. No longnecks though  .

Hopper.


----------



## manticle (13/5/10)

mxd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I should get same glass longnecks (I use Grolsh flip tops for my self) just in case I want to give a bottle away or heaven forbid enter a comp. So instead of chasing same freebies or buying same I thought a better option would be to buy them full and drink em.
> 
> ...



I use almost exclusively coopers longnecks for bottling and yes they are crown seal and they are perfect for bottling.

I also have a reasonably regular supplier of same (as well as buying my own from time to time) so if you do ever need 30 or so drop me a PM and I'll count my stocks. I understand you being happy to buy them full and drink them though. There are worse beers out there than Green, red and stout.


----------



## mxd (13/5/10)

manticle said:


> I use almost exclusively coopers longnecks for bottling and yes they are crown seal and they are perfect for bottling.
> 
> I also have a reasonably regular supplier of same (as well as buying my own from time to time) so if you do ever need 30 or so drop me a PM and I'll count my stocks. I understand you being happy to buy them full and drink them though. There are worse beers out there than Green, red and stout.



thanks for that I will do. 
I might just buy a box on the way home


----------



## brettprevans (13/5/10)

do anything but buy new botttles. its a waste of money. i bought 5 boxes (read 26 or 30 in a box) of 650ml bottles when i got back into years ago and regretted it after finding out that i could source them a lot cheaper from all the avenues mentioned aaboved, and the fact that after about 1yr i decided to move into kegging. all that $ that was watsed on bottles.

in fact you'd be better off buying coopers PET 750ml bottles rather than glass ones

oh sorry the OT was coopers bottles. yeah if you got to buy beer, always buy longnecks. coopers are good strong bottles. then again the odd invalid stout wont go astray.


----------

